# Outdoor Kitchen / Auxiliary Covered Seating



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

I didn't see a thread specifically on this.

I am interested to see anyone that likes their Outdoor Kitchen, maybe something that bellies up to their pool? Doesn't NEED to be a kitchen, interested in covered seating ideas in general!

Curious to hear what you enjoy and what you would change if you could have a do-over. I need some inspiration!


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

So love my outdoor kitchen. However, still thinking about building an entire new one, and going over the top.

Important things I have:
Side Burner. We use this all the time. Anything smelly gets cooked outside. I pan sear steaks in a cast iron pan. I forget how many BTU but I think I can melt steel with this one.

Warming drawer. Bought the Bull one from Costco for just over $500. Really useful for keeping things warm (obviously). Side benefit since you mentioned a pool. It will double as a towel warmer. In fact I have a second one built into my fire pit to serve as just a towel warmer.

New build if I pull the trigger will include a griddle, and a pizza oven. Also if I had the room there would be a garbage disposal in the sink.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Towel warmer is next level. That is a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Wood fire pizza oven, which can do more than pizza, a nice fire place area.

I think a beverage area is pretty important. Plenty of fridge space for drinks, maybe a tap for beer, and of course a nugget ice maker.

I would also install a louvered pergola type of area for open air cooking to help with ventilation, but also provide shade and removal from the elements when it's desired. Check out Struxure pergolas. They have gutters and motorized controls. They are fantastic.


----------

